# Did you still have periods while pregnant?



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

I am curious if any MDC moms had periods while pregnant. I have heard of it....


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

I didn't...but my mom had a normal period for 3 months after she got pregnant with me. It threw her EDD WAY off until the ultrasound


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to Fertility.


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

Technically any bleeding during pregnancy is not a period at all. I have heard of women spotting or having a little bleeding during the time they'd have a cycle, but I don't know anyone personally who has had this happen.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

I did not myself but a good friend of mine had her son in February... went in for a 12 week ultrasound and came out knowing gender and a due date a month earlier... which made sense since she hadnt DTD at all with her DH since her last supposed-AF... turned out it wasnt AF but just heavy breakthrough bleeding.

In my time spent on the TTC board I have seen this happen with 2 or 3 other women as well. Including with heavy bleeding! It is not common at all but it does happen!

in some of these cases it may be, rather than breakthrough bleeding, a subchorionic hematoma which can cause heavy bleeding and clotting and more often than not does not result in a miscarriage (probably the most common cause of early pregnancy bleeding other than miscarriage)


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I had light bleeding when my period was due and then sporadically in the first ttrimester


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

I also personally know someone who has. She had a 'period' at the normal time for the normal duration for the first three months of her pregnancy. She went in for her first check up expecting to be about 6 weeks along and was into her 2nd trimester!


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

This happened to my grandmother during the 5th of her 6th pregnancies. Obviously, it wasn't actually a mentrual cycle, but it was regular (every 4-6 weeks) vaginal bleeding during the entire pregnancy. She didn't find out she was pregnant until she was 5-6 months along and the belly popped out overnight.

In one of my pregnancies, I had enough bleeding early on that, had I not known I was pregnant, I might have thought I had a couple of menstrual cycles. It was enough to send me scared to the OB both times. It was much lighter than my regular cycle, but my regular cycles were ridiculously painful, long, and bloody.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Well, like a pp said, if you're pregnant it's technically not a period.

That said... I had monthly bleeding while pregnant with dd1. Every month, heavy bleeding (red blood, filled pads, etc). As a result there was a lot of worry about placenta previa. I was told initiall that I'd had a miscarriage. Then I switched providers and had an u/s that showed I was pregnant. Every month I had another u/s to check that the bleeding wasn't a miscarriage or previa... I ended up getting to know the hospital u/s tech pretty well!

With dd2 I had bleeding for a few months but not the whole pregnancy, and with ds I had just your standard implantation bleeding.

After my experience with dd1 I started a thread called "when the spotting was ok" and I was amazed at how many other women had had similar experiences!


----------



## AnalogWife (Sep 8, 2007)

I said "yes, very light" because I lightly bled at 8, 12, and 16 weeks---it was sort of terrifying!


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

i never have, a friend at high schools mum had monthly bleeding and then went to the toilet and gave birth to a 10lb baby









someone my dad knows didn't know she was pregnant because of monthly bleeding went to the pub toilet and baby was born head first into the toilet


----------



## Frazi3rWyf3 (Dec 29, 2010)

That is true m3 I had a period wit my son th3 whol3 tim3 whil3 I was pr3gnant I didnt find out till I had an ultrasound dn3 that I ind33d was pregnant. It was not light it was normal lik3 a r3gular p3riod 4 all th3 wom3n out th3r3 it is a fact.


----------

